# Please help i dont know what kind of chick this one is?



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

My husband went to the feed store to get some bedding and crumble and came home with this chick also he said he felt so bad it was being stomped all over on and he had to help her . Now she is growing so fast but her wing feathers are pointing up forward and she has feathers growing out the sides and back but her but has no fuzz on her but or no feathers either she is bald back there she has a few black feathers poking out though I don't know what to think of this little cutie but she is funny lookin


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a frizzle...but may not be a "she".


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my! What a cute, funky chick! What have you named her/him? That is one big comb. I think maybe Frizzle too.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Frizzle cochin rooster is my vote.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

There's a whole lot of frizzle in one little tiny chick. Cochins usually are the breed that you find most commonly "frizzled" in the public.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a frizzle roo his name is handsome his feathers r all funky that what I think your chick might be as well very cute


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

ShowBarnMom said:


> There's a whole lot of frizzle in one little tiny chick. Cochins usually are the breed that you find most commonly "frizzled" in the public.


Thank you everyone I am still new to raising chickens my son is getting into 4 h this year and he has black Cochin batman chickens silkies and a striped silkie , crest duck, I also have golden phoenix rooster and female, also a salmon favoerrolles rooster who is only 2 months old his self and some polish baby's also but my salmon favorolles rooster watch s over the little frizzle one I haven't thought of a name yet for the baby. But my rooster (big papa) loves to protect the frizzle ,any name ideas.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bee said:


> Looks like a frizzle...but may not be a "she".


Well can they be for show in 4 h? Thank you for your help.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Oh my! What a cute, funky chick! What have you named her/him? That is one big comb. I think maybe Frizzle too.


Any name ideas I haven't thought of any yet . Thank you .


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Frizzle cochin rooster is my vote.


Thank you ,


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> I have a frizzle roo his name is handsome his feathers r all funky that what I think your chick might be as well very cute


Very handsome fizzle I love it, are they sweet birds, my chirps so loud when I pull it out to give it some attention till I put him back with the family lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Would love to see some pics of your other birds. I got a Salmon Favorelle as my free exotic chic and right now it's pretty ugly!


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Would love to see some pics of your other birds. I got a Salmon Favorelle as my free exotic chic and right now it's pretty ugly!


Here is my salmon favoerrolle he is about 2 months old and he is sooooo sweet he stretches his neck out on my lap and wants me to rub his neck all the time he loves to cuddle also he is a lovely rooster


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

bradleybetsy15 said:


> Here is my salmon favoerrolle he is about 2 months old and he is sooooo sweet he stretches his neck out on my lap and wants me to rub his neck all the time he loves to cuddle also he is a lovely rooster


Here are some more pics hope you like


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, mass agreement that whatever it is otherwise, it is definitely frizzled.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

bradleybetsy15 said:


> Very handsome fizzle I love it, are they sweet birds, my chirps so loud when I pull it out to give it some attention till I put him back with the family lol


I got my boy when he was about 10 months for free on a sight and they didn't handle there birds at all so he's not human friendly but he is so faithful to his girls he coos and purrs and makes all kinds of noises to them he's vey vocal. He isn't aggressive either and that's nice cause I've had some nasty Roos in the past let me tell yah the last one a barred rock ended up being dinner.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

bradleybetsy, this is mine. Very funny looking with no tail feathers!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

He may look a lot like this when he is grown.....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok y'all the op ask about a name, what do we think?? I have a mental block, but a big studly cochin frizzle rooster needs a name, especially if he may rule in 4H!


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

My frizzles name is Fraggle. Lol.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

My frizzle


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sampson!!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmm..... A good frizzle name...... Dazzler!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Fred or Frodo


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I like frodo that a great name Bee.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Frodo, the Frizzle! And he already has hair on his feet...


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Ok y'all the op ask about a name, what do we think?? I have a mental block, but a big studly cochin frizzle rooster needs a name, especially if he may rule in 4H!


That's right lol


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

ShowBarnMom said:


> My frizzle


I love it what a beauty thank you for sharing


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bee said:


> He may look a lot like this when he is grown.....


Thank you do you know how much they weigh I love it


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> bradleybetsy, this is mine. Very funny looking with no tail feathers!


He is a beauty give time and they will grow


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

bradleybetsy15 said:


> He is a beauty give time and they will grow


We picked a name for him. Gonzo! He is kinda funky looking like him!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I love it !!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

One is a Phoenix


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> We picked a name for him. Gonzo! He is kinda funky looking like him!


I like that name gonzo might be the one lol


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

He is lovely


----------

